# Maltese and Pools



## iankh (May 4, 2014)

We are in the process of moving from Chicago to California. Our house in Chicago is in the city and completely urban. Our new house has a pool.

Our Maltese (Tallulah and Truman) have never been in the water, and in fact hate the rain. We have also never owned a pool.

I'm seeking advice as to what to expect and what we need to do to prepare our dogs.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Make sure you have a slanted board with slots so dogs can get out if they ever fall in and you don't know it... Or steps, anything to help them get out if they fall in. Dogs will easily get tired and give up and drown...
We had a pool in Florida and I put them in to get wet, they refused to go near it again... If we get another house in Fla with a pool, we'll get a pet gate around it to keep them safe... just in case since they're getting older and eye sight is going...


----------



## iankh (May 4, 2014)

Many people have told us that we have to teach them to swim and get out of the pool. Also, I've never heard of slanted boards for getting out of pool. Where would I find them?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Here's one. Teaching them to swim is good but if they tire or get scared ,they will give up and drown. Teach them to use a scamper ramp.
















Gamma Skamper Ramp Pool Ramp for Pets at PETCO

extra long version, probably good since you have two fluffers










http://www.rescuepetstore.com/produ...938_a_7c2767&gclid=CMnh1bPym74CFak7MgodhwwAJQ


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

After Boo was a little older after we got him, we introduced him to the pool. We thought we needed to show him where the steps were. Here is a video. Now he hugs the house and doesn't want to go any where near it! Which we are kind of glad that he would rather stay away from it. Our bigger dog Zach won't go in either.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fPiXTebFq4


----------



## iankh (May 4, 2014)

This is going to be an adventure. We have no backyard in Chicago. Tallulah and Truman's idea of outdoors is the front porch.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Sounds like a great move. I know some people believe that animals just know how to swim, but I saw first hand a dog almost drown, he just didn't know what to do. It's always better to be on the safe side. Introduce them to it slowly, and never leave them alone around the pool. I have said over and over to my family and friends, Izzy is like a permanent 2 year old. I would never leave my 2 year old alone outside for a minute.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I tried a couple of times last year to introduce Leila to our pool but she wanted nothing to do with it. She would cling to me instead. Currently, we're having the pool resurfaced and the decking redone. When it's ready, I'm curious to see how she will do this year. I've bought her a float and am hoping she will at least enjoy that so she can be out there with us. I'm going to also buy her a life jacket before we start putting her in. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

We live in CA and our entire extended family have dogs, and they all have a pool. All the family dogs steer pretty clear of the pools on their own -- except 2 of mine. One of mine just sits and sunbathes on the coping of the pool, but I think she is just keeping watch on the people (she'll bark when a play fight breaks out in the pool with the humans) 

The one one is curious but she never steps onto the coping (so she is a good 20 inches from pool).

We never let the dogs out in the yard without us...the pool is probably the least of our worries.

I don't know where in CA you'll be moving too, but we do have coyotes, large predator birds, cougars, bears...all depending on where you move to (yes in the suburbs, actually). My uncles dog got attacked by a coyote (he was a mid sized Jindo) --- they had a pool too.

You'll enjoy the nice weather here in CA. We get wind, but not like the 'windy city'! :w00t:


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Think about getting a floating alarm for the pool. If anything falls in, it shrieks. Think about secure fencing for it. My cousins oldest child fell in, 18 months old. She died.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Welcome to Cali! Where exactly are you moving to? We have a pool. Quite frankly, it is a pain in the butt. Our last home had one as well and they are such a upkeep problem. When we start building our new home, no pool, but will definitely have a jacuzzi. All of my girls have fallen in the pool. They are not alone outside and I felt it was an important learning experience so they know now what not to do. They are not scared of it and run all around it but haven't fallen in it again. I think pool fences are ugly but understand the necessity for those with small children. Have seen many a drowned child in the ED. The pool alarm idea is a great one. Welcome again!


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Ace was too little for the pool last year but I hope he will like it this year. Our pommies loved the pool. They would jump right in and swim to you. Get right up on the floats and ride around and float on them.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Wow! Glad I saw this thread as I was just going to post a question. We just put a pool in - well it's been a six month project and still having issues but that's another forum! My three furbabies have been very curious with the whole process and will go right to the edge, walk the coping around it but won't get in. I never let them out without supervision but would like them to be able to swim in the event something happens. The pool is in the middle of the yard so they have to walk past it to get to the grass and their favorite "squirrel" tree. We have steps, tanning ledge and two benches near the deep end so there's plenty of ways out. We've tried to lure them in but even though they are curious they won't get in. I don't want to traumatized them, any suggestions?


----------



## iankh (May 4, 2014)

We are moving to the Palm Springs area. We were in our last house for about 25 years in Chicago and had no outdoors except for a front porch (we had the L behind our house, hence no backyard). We're psyched about the yard and pool. We've decided that Tallulah and Truman will not be allowed in the yard unattended, not only because of the pool but also because of predators. I've never heard of a pool alarm and am going to have to look into that'


----------



## Miss Missy (Mar 10, 2014)

Maltese and Pools


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

